# Fisher HD plow on a SD frame?



## jstevens66 (Sep 28, 2012)

Hey, I got a 2012 Toyota Tundra with a 7'6" fisher SD plow. Just wanted to know if I could throw a HD blade on the SD frame? Has anyone ever done this? Just a blade swap.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

I suggest that it would be better to ask in the Fisher section, since the question really isn't vehicle specific. Sorry that I can't answer it, since I'm not familiar with Fisher plows.


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

That will work just pull the center pin and two pins from the angle pistons and you will be good


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

If it does work I'm almost positive the taller blade will completely block the head lights when the plow is raised.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Will not work. Pin is longer for the HD therefor the A frame is different, mounting point on moldboard is different.


----------



## buddymanzpop (Nov 14, 2009)

Mount the blade and A-frame to the SD headgear, if its a speed cast you will need to weld a piece of angle iron to the back of the A-frame to accommodate the head gear upright spring. When you raise the plow the blade will block the head lights though, to get around that I cut the blade down as it had rot holes on the top anyways and welded the top plate back on, then added a rubber flap to help curl. Did this a few years back. The plow worked great, used it a couple storms then sold to someone that wanted it as it was an extra and made out of yard parts. I just deleted pics I had of it about a month ago. Too bad.


----------

